# A Joke Thread (brevity never hurt)



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

At least it shouldn't:

Top Ten Ways to Freak Out Your Roommate 

10) Collect potatoes. Paint faces on them and give them names. Name one after your roommate. Separate your roommate's potato from the others. Wait a few days, and then bake your roommate's potato and eat it. Explain to your roommate, ''He just didn't belong.'' 

9) Move everything to one side of the room. Ask your roommate if he knows how much an elephant weighs, and look at the floor on the empty side of the room with concern. 
8) Draw a tiny black line on your nose. Make it bigger every day. Look at it and say, ''The hair, it's growing. Growing!'' 

7) Buy some knives. Sharpen them every night. While you're doing so, look at your roommate and mutter, ''Soon, soon....'' 

6) Collect hundreds of pens and pile them on one side of the room. Keep one pencil on the other side of the room. Laugh at the pencil. 

5) Tell your roommate, ''I've got an important message for you.'' Then pretend to faint. When you recover, say you can't remember what the message was. Later on, say, ''Oh, yeah, I remember!'' Pretend to faint again. Keep this up for several weeks. 

4) While your roommate is out, glue your shoes to the ceiling. When your roommate walks in, sit on the floor, hold your head, and moan. 

3) Make a sandwich. Don't eat it, leave it on the floor. Ignore the sandwich. Wait until your roommate gets rid of it, and then say, ''Hey, where the heck is my sandwich!?'' Complain loudly that you are hungry. 

2) Every time your roommate walks in yell, ''Hooray! You're back!'' as loud as you can and dance around the room for five minutes. Afterwards, keep looking at your watch and saying, ''Shouldn't you be going somewhere?'' 

1) Talk back to your Rice Krispies. All of a sudden, act offended, throw the bowl on the floor and kick it. Refuse to clean it up, explaining, ''No, I want to watch them suffer.'''


----------



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

Prison vs. Work 

In prison you spend the majority of your time in an 8' X 10' cell. At work you spend most of your time in front of a small work station. 

In prison you get three meals a day. At work you only get a break for one meal and you have to pay for that one. 

In prison you get time off for good behavior. At work you get rewarded for good behavior with more work. 

In prison a guard locks and unlocks all the doors for you. At work you must carry around a security card and unlock and open all the doors yourself. 

In prison you can watch TV and play games. At work you get fired for watching TV and playing games. 

In prison they ball-and-chain you when you go somewhere. At work you are just ball-and-chained. 

In prison you get your own loot. At work you have to share. 

In prison they allow your family and friends to visit. At work you cannot even speak to your family and friends. 

In prison all expenses are paid by taxpayers, with no work required. 

At work you get to pay all the expenses to go to work and then they deduct taxes from your salary to pay for the prisoners. 

In prison you spend most of your life looking through bars from the inside wanting to get out. At work you spend most of your time wanting to get out and inside bars. 

In prison you can join many programs which you can leave at any time. At work there are some programs you can never get out of. 

In prison there are wardens who are often sadistic. At work we have chefs.


----------



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

Rules For Working in a Kitchen........... 


1. Never give me work at the beginning of my shift. Always wait until the end and then bring it to me. The challenge of a deadline is refreshing.

2. If it's really a rush job, run in and interrupt me every 10 seconds to inquire how it's going. That helps. Or even better, hover behind me, advising me at every move.

3. Always leave without telling anyone where you're going. It gives me a chance to be creative when someone asks where you are.

4. If my arms are full of supplies, don't open the door for me. I need to learn how to function as a paraplegic and opening doors with no arms is good training in case I should ever be injured and lose all use of my limbs.

5. If you give me more than one job to do, don't tell me which is priority. I am psychic.

6. Do your best to keep me late. I adore this kitchen and really have nowhere to go or anything to do. I have no life beyond work.

7. If a job I do pleases you, keep it a secret. If that gets out, it could mean a promotion.

8. If you don't like my work, tell everyone. I like my name to be popular in conversations. I was born to be whipped.

9. If you have special instructions for a job, don't write them down. In fact, save them until the job is almost done. No use confusing me with useful information.

10. Never introduce me to the people you're with. I have no right to know anything. In the corporate food chain, I am plankton. When you refer to them later, my shrewd deductions will identify them.

11. Be nice to me only when the job I'm doing for you could really change your life and send you straight to managers' ****.

12. Tell me all your little problems. No one else has any and it's nice to know someone is less fortunate. I especially like the story about having to pay so much taxes on the bonus check you received for being such a good manager.

13. Wait until my review and THEN tell me what my goals SHOULD have been. Give me a mediocre performance rating with a cost of living increase. I'm not here for the money anyway.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

HAR HAR! Good ones   We need more humor around here!

Kuan


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

Do you know the difference between Beer Nuts and Deer Nuts?
Beer Nuts run $1.49, Deer Nuts run under a buck!


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

25 SIGNS THAT YOU ARE GROWN UP...

1. Your potted plants are alive. And you can't smoke any of them.
2. Having sex in a twin-sized bed is absurd.
3. You keep more food than beer in the fridge.
4. 6:00 AM is when you get up, not when you go to sleep.
5. You hear your favorite song on an elevator.
6. You carry an umbrella cuz you watch the Weather Channel.
7. Your friends marry and divorce instead of hookup and breakup.
8. You go from 130 days of vacation time to 7.
9. Jeans and a sweater no longer qualify as 'dressed up.'
10. You're the one calling the police because those darn kids next door don't know how to turn 
down the stereo.
11. Older relatives feel comfortable telling sex jokes around you.
12. You don't know what time Taco Bell closes anymore.
13. Your car insurance goes down and your car payments go up.
14. You feed your dog Science Diet instead of McDonald's.
15. Sleeping on the couch makes your back hurt.
16. You no longer take naps from noon to 6 p.m.
17. Dinner and a movie - The whole date instead of the beginning of one.
18. Eating a basket of chicken wings at 3 a.m. would severely upset, rather than settle, your 
stomach.
19. You go to the drugstore for Ibuprofen and antacids, not condoms and pregnancy test kits.
20. A $4.00 bottle of wine is no longer 'pretty good stuff.'
21. You actually eat breakfast foods at breakfast time.
22. "I just can't drink the way I used to," replaces "I'm never going to drink that much again."
23. Over 90% of the time you spend in front of a computer is for real work.
24. You don't drink at home to save money before going to a bar.
25. You read this entire list looking for one sign that doesn't apply to you!

*****************************************

One day, three men were hiking and unexpectedly came upon a large raging, violent river. They needed to get to the other side, but had no idea of how to do so. The first man prayed saying, "Please give me the strength to cross this river." Poof! He suddenly had big arms and strong legs, and he was able to swim across the river in about two hours, after almost drowning a couple of times.

Seeing this, the second man prayed saying, "Please give me the strength and the tools to cross this river." Poof! He was given a rowboat and was able to row across the river in about an hour, after almost capsizing the boat a couple of times.

The third man had seen how this worked out for the other two, so he also prayed saying, "Please give me the strength, the tools, and the intelligence... to cross this river." And poof! He was turned into a woman. She looked at the map, hiked upstream a couple of hundred yards, and then walked across the bridge. 

***********************************************
TRADITIONAL CAPITALISM:
You have two cows.
You sell one and buy a bull.
Your herd multiplies, and the economy grows.
You sell them and retire on the income.

AN AMERICAN CORPORATION
You have two cows. You sell one, and force the other to produce the
milk of four cows. You are surprised when the cow drops dead.

A FRENCH CORPORATION
You have two cows. You go on strike because you want... three cows.

A JAPANESE CORPORATION
You have two cows. You redesign them so they are one tenth the size of
an ordinary cow and produce twenty times the milk. You then create
clever cow cartoon images called Cowkimon and market them Worldwide.

A GERMAN CORPORATION
You have two cows. You reengineer them so they live for 100 years, eat
once a month, and milk themselves.

A BRITISH CORPORATION
You have two cows. Both are mad.

AN ITALIAN CORPORATION
You have two cows, but you don't know where they are. You break for
lunch.

A RUSSIAN CORPORATION
You have two cows. You count them and learn you have five cows. You
count them again and learn you have 42 cows. You count them again and
learn you have 12 cows. You stop counting cows and open another bottle
of vodka.

A SWISS CORPORATION
You have 5000 cows, none of which belong to you. You charge others for
storing them.

A CHINESE CORPORATION
You have two cows. You have 300 people milking them. You claim full
employment, high bovine productivity, and arrest the journalist who
reported the numbers.

A WELSH CORPORATION
You have two cows. That one on the left is rather cute.

ENRON VENTURE CAPITALISM:
You have two cows. You sell three of them to your publicly listed
company, using letters of credit opened by your brother-in-law at the
bank, then execute a debt/equity swap with an associated general offer
so that you get all four cows back, with a tax exemption for five cows.
The milk rights of the six cows are transferred via an intermediary to a
Cayman Island company secretly owned by the majority shareholder who
sells the rights to all seven cows back to your listed company. The
annual report says the company owns eight cows, with an option on one
more. Sell one cow to buy a new president of the United States, leaving
you with nine cows. No balance sheet provided with the release.

The public buys your bull. 


Thank you. Good Night!


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

While proudly showing off his new apartment to friends late one night, the drunk led the way to his bedroom where there was a big brass gong.

"What's that big brass gong for?" one of the guests asked.

"Why, that's the talking clock" the man replied.

"How does it work?"

"Watch", the man said, giving it an ear-shattering pound with a hammer.

Suddenly, someone on the other side of the wall screamed, "For God's sake, you bastard, it's 2 am in the morning!!"


----------



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

how's this, marmalady............

An elderly couple were killed in an accident and found themselves being given a tour of heaven by Saint Peter. "Here is your oceanside condo, over there are the tennis courts, swimming pool, and two golf courses. If you need any refreshments, just stop by any of the many bars located throughout the area." 

"Heck, Gloria," the old man hissed when Saint Peter walked off, "we could have been here ten years ago if you hadn't heard about all that stupid oat bran, wheat germ, and low-fat diets!" 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

A woman woke in the middle of the night to find her husband missing from their bed. In the stillness of the house, she could hear a muffled sound downstairs. She went downstairs and looked around, still not finding her husband. 

Listening again, she could definitely hear moaning. She went down to the basement where she finally found her husband crouched in the corner facing the wall, sobbing. 

"What's wrong with you?" she asked him. 

"Remember when your father caught us having sex when you were sixteen?" he replied. "And remember he said I had two choices: I could either marry you, or spend the next twenty years in prison." 

Baffled, she said, "Yes, I remember, so what?" 

The husband sobbed, "I would have gotten out today." 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Some newly married friends were visiting us when the topic of children came up. The bride said she wanted three children, while the young husband said two would be enough for him. They discussed this discrepancy for a few minutes until the husband thought he'd put an end to things by saying boldly, "After our second child, I'll just have a vasectomy." 

Without a moment's hesitation, the bride retorted, "Well, I hope you'll love the third one as if it's your own." 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

A married couple, both 60 years old, were celebrating their 35th anniversary. During their party, a fairy appeared to congratulate them and grant them each one wish. The wife wanted to travel around the world. The fairy waved her wand and poof - the wife had tickets in her hand for a world cruise. Next, the fairy asked the husband what he wanted. He said; "I wish I had a wife 30 years younger than me." So the the fairy picked up her wand and poof - the husband was 90. 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
A dietician was once addressing a large audience in Chicago. "The material we put into our stomachs is enough to have killed most of us sitting here, years ago. Red meat is awful. Vegetables can be disastrous, and none of us realizes the germs in our drinking water. But there is one thing that is the most dangerous of all and we all of us eat it. Can anyone here tell me what lethal product I'm referring to? You, sir, in the first row, please give us your idea." 

The man lowered his head and said, "Wedding cake." 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

Good ones, Jeff!


----------



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

REAL QUOTES FROM REAL PEOPLE (well the qoutes are real at least)...


Question: If you could live forever, would you and why? Answer: I would not live forever, because we should not live forever, because if we were supposed to live forever, then we would live forever,but we cannot live forever, which is why I would not live forever. 
- Miss Alabama in the 1994 Miss Universe contest 

Outside of the killings, Washington has one of the lowest crime rates in the country. 
- Mayor Marion Barry, Washington, DC 

I've never had major knee surgery on any other part of my body. 
- Winston Bennett, University of Kentucky basketball forward 

Whenever I watch TV and see those poor starving kids all over the world, I can't help but cry. I mean I'd love to be skinny like that but not with all those flies and death and stuff. 
- Mariah Carey, pop singer 

"I'm not going to have some reporters pawing through our papers. We are the president." 
- Hillary Clinton commenting on the release of subpoenaed documents 

The police are not here to create disorder. They're here to preserve disorder." 
- Former Chicago mayor Daley during the infamous 1968 Democratic Party convention 

China is a big country, inhabited by many Chinese. 
- Former French President Charles de Gaulle 

I haven't committed a crime. What I did was fail to comply with the law. 
- David Dinkins, New York City Mayor, answering accusations that he failed to pay his taxes. 

The Internet is a great way to get on the Net. 
- Republican presidential candidate Bob Dole 

Things are more like they are now than they ever were before 
- Former U.S. President Dwight D. Eisenhower 

Traditionally, most of Australia's imports come from overseas 
- Former Australian cabinet minister Keppel Enderbery 

We're going to turn this team around 360 degrees. 
- Jason Kidd, upon his drafting to the Dallas Mavericks 

Researchers have discovered that chocolate produces some of the same reactions in the brain as marijuana.... The researchers also discovered other similarities between the two, but can't remember what they are. 
- Matt Lauer on NBC's Today show, August 22 

"It's like an Alcatraz around my neck." 
- Boston mayor Menino on the shortage of city parking spaces 

Half this game is ninety percent mental. 
- Philadelphia Phillies manager Danny Ozark 

They're multi-purpose. Not only do they put the clips on, but they take them off. 
- Pratt & Whitney spokesperson explaining why the company charged the Air Force nearly $1,000 for an ordinary pair of pliers 

It is wonderful to be here in the great state of Chicago. 
- Former U.S. Vice-President Dan Quayle 

I was recently on a tour of Latin America, and the only regret I have was that I didn't study Latin harder in school so I could converse with those people. 
- Former U.S. Vice-President Dan Quayle 

It isn't pollution that's harming the environment. It's the impurities in our air and water that are doing it. 
- Former U.S. Vice-President Dan Quayle 

The streets are safe in Philadelphia. It's only the people who make them unsafe. 
- Frank Rizzo, ex-police chief and mayor of Philadelphia 

Smoking kills. If you're killed, you've lost a very important part of your life. 
- Brooke Shields, during an interview to become spokesperson for a 
federal anti-smoking campaign 

The president has kept all of the promises he intended to keep. 
- Clinton aide George Stephanopolous speaking on "Larry King Live" 

After finding no qualified candidates for the position of principal, the school board is extremely pleased to announce the appointment of David Steele to the post. 
- Philip Streifer, Superintendent of Schools, Barrington, Rhode Island 

That lowdown scoundrel deserves to be kicked to death by a jackass, and I'm just the one to do it. 
- A congressional candidate in Texas 

Without censorship, things can get terribly confused in the public mind. 
- General William Westmoreland, during the war in Viet Nam


----------



## leo r. (Nov 10, 2001)

Jeff,i`ve noticed you picked Dan Quayle,the Vice-President who couldn`t spell POTATO!! 
Here`s some foot in the mouth English from the U.K.

"He`s been at it all night,that`s why he`s tired."
U.K minister Paul Boeteng talking about the deputy PM being in lengthy discussion with the French agriculture minister.
p.s. Mr.Boeteng is a lawyer and still has the ability to talk gibberish.

BTW, i love the U.S tv blooper of the lady who said,"I think Christmas is wonderful and we should have it every year".
This one has been on lots of times and still makes me laugh!
Leo.:chef:


----------

